# White leghorn or white rock?



## Leah567

What does everyone think? white leghorn or white rock?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

I'd say White Rock because she has red earlobes. White Leghorns have white earlobes. : ) My family started out with white rocks and we grew to love them. They have great personalities, are laid back, and lay really well even during winter.


----------



## 21hens-incharge

X2 that comb is way to small for even a young leghorn pullet and the red ears seal the deal.

Pretty bird!


----------



## Beekissed

Not a WR at all...tail is too long and set wrong on the body, body is too slender.  I'd say you have a mixed breed or some such but definitely not a WR....looks more leghorn mix than WR, even with the earlobes and such.


----------



## Phage

Not too knowledgeable about WR but that comb is too small for a leghorn, and the body a bit too full.


----------



## Beekissed

Possibly a hatchery Rhode Island White?  The standard bred RIW wouldn't have that tail lift and set, but a hatchery stock one would.

Here's a vid of similar looking pullets at Cackle hatchery:


----------



## Leah567

Thanks so much everyone!! I got her from a hatchery and ordered her as a white rock, could they of made a mistake?


----------



## Leah567

Also, the hatchery I got her from doesn't have rhode island whites


----------



## Leah567

What do you all think?


----------



## Sourland

Beekissed said:


> Not a WR at all...tail is too long and set wrong on the body, body is too slender.  I'd say you have a mixed breed or some such but definitely not a WR....looks more leghorn mix than WR, even with the earlobes and such.



I think that Beekissed has pretty much nailed it.  Body type says leghorn/red earlobes says not.  She is either a mix or very poor quality WR.


----------



## farmerjan

She is typical of a hatchery White Rock.  Too much tail, back too long with too much uplift to tail, sets too high on her legs.  No white earlobes is a dead giveaway that she is not a leghorn.  In purebred show leghorns the pullets often have a small comb until they are close to and begin laying so that's not a deal breaker.  She actually has more leghorn type with a rock type head.


----------



## Sassysarah123

White Rock


----------



## Beekissed

If that's a hatchery WR, they've sure got their genetics out of whack big time.  Here's what a WR is supposed to look like....and even these don't do the breed justice.  




 



 


 



 


 



 



 

As you can see, they have a pleasing gravy bowl shape and the tail is wide, short and not squirrel tailed like the pullet in the OP.  If you ordered a WR and that's what they sent you, I'd be getting my money back on that one because that seems to be some kind of leghorn mix of some kind, but not a thing on that bird resembles a WR except the coloring.


----------



## farmerjan

Pretty nice WR beekissed


----------



## Leah567

Could a Hatchery make a mistake and she could be mix?


----------



## Leah567

She was also grey when she was a chick like a White rock


----------



## Leah567

Oops... I forgot to tell you all she is only about 13 weeks. Does her age make a difference


----------



## Sassysarah123

How old is she? I am guessing around 3 months


----------



## Sassysarah123

Sorry I did not see your post Leah.


----------



## Leah567

She is 13 weeks. What do you all think?


----------



## 21hens-incharge

I think for 13 weeks she looks just fine. Maybe she IS hatchery quality but she needs more time to fill out.

My flock has some slow growing breeds and given time most fill out just fine.

If you got them to show them or for breeding then MAYBE she isn't the best quality.
If they are for pets/eggs laying then I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Leah567

here is another pic.


----------



## Leah567




----------



## Leah567

Any thoughts?


----------



## Leah567




----------



## Leah567

I posted more pics. What do you all think?


----------



## 21hens-incharge

I still say white rock not leghorn. She has more growing to do since she is young.

I have had BA that were much different in size. Little Rue weighed a full pound less then her hatch mate Kanga. In my current batch of BA chicks for example some carry the tail up and some down, 2 have long backs and necks. Just hatchery stock for laying hens/pets. Still good birds for my purposes.


----------



## Leah567

Great! Thanks


----------



## catsnchickslady

Whatever she is...she is sooo pretty!


----------



## Leah567

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------

